# 69 interior sound insulation



## Mark8117 (May 9, 2017)

Hey- I'm wondering if anyone has some good suggestions on sound insulation for the floor prior to carpet and pad?
Watching a show on tv and they used duct work insulation.

Thoughts?


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

Dynamat


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Shop around there are quite a few different brands and it really boils down to thickness. If you are not too worried about weight I would go with the thickest possible. I used 80 mil Hushmat on my car. Obviously your floors should be dry and solid before you install. The matting really makes the car feel more solid and with new carpet just felt more plush. Also I used the thin aluminum duct tape to seal my seams, it was much cheaper than the Dynamat seam tape and its the same thing.


----------

